# Khartoum - Sudan



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)

مركز تحميل الصور

مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور

مركز تحميل الصور


----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)

مركز تحميل الصور

مركز تحميل الصور



مركز تحميل الصور


----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Afra Mall


----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)

sigga


----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Khartoum Today !


----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Salvatierra (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, what i can say... You just clean up great part of my ignorance about this place, and for better, thanks, I found it's a very organized city after all.


----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)

مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور


----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)

مركز تحميل الصور

مركز تحميل الصور


----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)

مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور


----------



## JaimeBandeira (Oct 26, 2013)

Lindas fotos de kharoum; fiquei surpreso em ver uma arquitetura bem moderna. um grande abraço.


----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)

مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور




مركز تحميل الصور



مركز تحميل الصور



مركز تحميل الصور


----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)

مركز تحميل الصور


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Very interesting :cheers:


----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## mgd al-din (Aug 19, 2014)

sudan


----------



## mgd al-din (Aug 19, 2014)

sudan


----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)

مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور



مركز تحميل الصور



مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور

مركز تحميل الصور



مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور

مركز تحميل الصور

مركز تحميل الصور

مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Interesting city :cheers:


----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)

مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور


----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Khartoum Welcome you anytime!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos but *dont forget to give credits, sources to all photos here.*


----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)

all photos from facebook and flicker


----------

